

Can we get more people to choose the stairs by making it fun? - dan_sim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw

======
loupgarou21
I don't want to be a wet blanket, but I'm guessing that once the novelty wears
off, most people will return to their habit of taking the escalator.

I realize that this probably isn't a permanent installation, but someone did
this in a more permanent fashion at a building near me, and people spent a lot
of time playing on the stairs when they first went in, but now most people are
back to using the elevator.

------
DanielStraight
As many reasons as there are _not_ to do this (some of which are pointed out
in the comments), it's hard to argue with 66%. Sure, it's novel so that's part
of it, but I think the basic idea of making things fun to get people to do
them is great.

On another note, the easiest thing to do in that case would be to remove the
escalator. ;)

